# Ladies in the Roaring Fork River Valley?



## cokayaker (Dec 24, 2004)

Always looking for ladies to paddle with. Let me know when you can boat and what you'd like to run.

Relatively experienced, especially with the runs in the valley.


----------



## 10grtkids (May 17, 2009)

*Hey ... always looking for more peeps to paddle with!!*

I am more of a "swimming" kayaker, but would love to change that! Give me a shout if/when you go out!! )


----------



## gearjunkie1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have solid skills, but I haven't paddled much around here. Let me know when you are heading out. I have a tow belt and I am not afraid to use it.  Mostly I like III. I can paddle IV but since I don't boat as much now, I don't find it as fun anymore.


----------



## VJsplash (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd like to join any of you gals for a float/ paddle swim on any runs here in the Roaring Fork Valley.. I live in Carbondale, and have kayaked (beginner level) for two summers.. I can roll in calm waters, but usually swim in class II+, I also have a pontoon, so would like to take that on III(+)? 
I dont know how this forum works for contacting others, but phone calls and e-mails work for me.. (hope this is not against the rules to post) 
VJ Evans 970-319-6146, [email protected]


----------



## JulieAlbrecht (May 18, 2005)

*Roaring Fork paddlers*

Decades of mediocre experience here, skills have pretty much subsided to easy II and III stuff. Have my own kayak, but to add fun to doing only easy runs, wouldn't mind sharing OC or C2 or running a cat occasionally. Live in Carbondale. Have a truck but don't like to drive. I'm not sure how you do this - PM me? when you get some ideas for runs, or just post it here?


----------



## CMonkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Lets plan an outing! What works for any of you this week?


----------



## gearjunkie1 (Apr 6, 2007)

My friend Amy and I plan to paddle from Basalt to Catherine's store Wednesday after work. I have paddled the top portion to the Frying Pan at low water previously. As far as I can tell from the beta it is a class III run. We plan to meet in Carbondale at 5 - 5:30 pm. Anyone is welcome to join us.


----------



## VJsplash (Jun 7, 2007)

*sounds good.*

I'd like to join you.. where to meet in Carbondale? 
how 'bout the little park with the miniture Disc Golf course??
from 133 you turn at the "park and ride" stoplight, 1 block up.
I will be there 4:30-5:30pm. unless its raining.


----------



## Kortney (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Ladies! I'm a beginning boater and would love to get out any time and learn more! Best way to contact me is email: [email protected].


----------



## CMonkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Trying to get out today. Anyone up for it?


----------



## bnho (Jun 24, 2009)

hello!
I would also love to join you girls on any class III runs! Please email me or call when you are going 906-869-7105 [email protected] I live in Edwards, but I would def make the drive. Also, any ladies want to go to the Glenwood Play park?


----------

